# My Banded Gilas & Beaded Lizard



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Just thought I'd share some pictures of my Heloderma.

The Beaded Lizard was a gift from Tim H. back in January and I picked up the Banded Gila Monsters from Hamm.

Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing! Video
Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!Video
Beaded Lizard (right), Female Banded Gila (left), Male Banded Gila (centre)


Untitled by Hotherps, on Flickr

Male
Untitled by Hotherps, on Flickr

Male feeding moments after arrival, must have been hungry 
Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing! Video

The Gilas hatched out 18 October last year and the Beaded 21 December.


----------



## Adamsreps (Feb 1, 2013)

They are awesome! What are they like to keep? I'm trying to find out some info on these guys so any info/tips would be great:notworthy:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Absolutely stunning, banded Gila's are the main drive for venturing into DWA animals. 


Care to share any setup pictures?


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

So far they have proved to be quite easy to care for. As for set up, I initially housed the Beaded Lizard in a 33 ltr RUB, but have since moved him into a taller 64 ltr RUB.

33ltr RUB:

Untitled by Hotherps, on Flickr

Taller 64ltr:

Untitled by Hotherps, on Flickr

I'm using forest bark as a substrate with some sphagnum moss. The Beaded Lizard seems to like to soak in its water dish (a 24cm plant-pot saucer from B&Q)..
I have been testing the Gilas... they will walk into, through and out of the same size saucer but don't seem to want to soak like Gizmo the Beaded Lizard..... so they are being given smaller sized water dishes.


Untitled by Hotherps, on Flickr

I have been providing the lizards with UVB lighting:

Untitled by Hotherps, on Flickr

Here is the Male Gila clambering across Gizmo:


Untitled by Hotherps, on Flickr

I have been watching how these lizards interact. They are all housed individually although the Gilas may end up sharing a viv as they certainly seem to get on great together. Gizmo is turning into a right grumpy sod and does not like the Gilas. He threatened the female Gila and she ran off as fast as she could... the male Gila wasn't so intimidated by Gizmo when they crossed paths. These lizards are held in one of our snake rooms, approximately 35 x 10 ft. space heated to 28C. I don't leave Gizmo out unattended with the Gilas.... the two Gilas are fine out wandering about on their own. Typically I take them out of the RUBs, place them on the floor, lock the snake room door and post a warning sign that they are loose in the room.

They are easy to feed and I tend to do this with them out on the floor as I don't want to run the risk of them ingesting any substrate with their mice. Gizmo will eat right out in the open, whereas the Gilas tend to want to back into a corner, or snuggle up against my boots as I'm sat on the floor. The Beaded will eat more than the Gilas..... Gizmo will eat 3 times a week whereas the Gilas seem happy with mice once or twice a week. They are eating either large pinks or fuzzy mice.


Untitled by Hotherps, on Flickr

In regards to handling.... I am currently using this type of gloves:


Untitled by Hotherps, on Flickr

Bought from Arco:
Arco Website - Arco Lined Driver's Glove from Arco - Product 1255600
I also have some thick leather welder's gauntlets and a pair of Hexarmour gloves, though I don't feel that these are required with the lizards of this size.

All of the lizards are settling down well. On initial approach they may turn to bite and indeed all three have bitten the gloves... though if you give them chance to realise you are there, it is possible to just scoop them up with a gloved hand. I don't normally grasp or restrain them, (though I will have to when I get around to collecting venom samples from them)... They seem to be getting used to me / my odour and will happily approach me and climb over my boots... if they are startled, they will raise up on their legs, inflate their bodies and open their mouths. Most of the time they seem relaxed and happy... the Gilas spend a lot of time exploring and wandering around the room. 

Their venom is particularly potent, causing severe pain, shock and drop in blood pressure. There is now antivenom produced. Gloves an give sufficient protection from bites, their venom glands are situated in the lower jaw and they have to chew the venom into the wound site.... their bite has been described as being like that of a bulldog.

These lizards are (for Private keepers) covered by the DWAL.... personally I think the risk of a bite from Heloderma is substantially less than that from most venomous snakes. 

I love these guys, they are great characters :2thumb:

.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

... just spotted a typo.... "There is *now* antivenom produced" should read 'There is *NO* antivenom produced" :blush:


----------



## adwraith (May 16, 2011)

PDR said:


> ... just spotted a typo.... "There is *now* antivenom produced" should read 'There is *NO* antivenom produced" :blush:


lucky you picked up on that!guess its kind of important :lol2: very interesting thread :2thumb:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, made for a very interesting read. When it comes the time to take venom samples from these guys (and gals) will it be for developing anti venom or for research purposes at LSTM?


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

Very interesting stuff, they are lizards that fascinate me and I would love to keep if I ever choose to go down the DWA route.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2011)

Fantastic species, always love to see them!


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

They are lovely and have always held a fascination for me. Absolutely one of the few DWA's that I would be interested in keeping.


----------



## Jstephen (Aug 28, 2011)

God I love Gila's! What a pet to keep !


----------



## Rhodes (Mar 1, 2012)

*My photo*








Check out my album not sure how to add it here.


----------

